# czym rozpakowac plik.ace?

## Mr. Garr

orientuje sie ktos czy da sie pod linem rozpakowac takie pliki? ( *.ace), bo w portage'u chyba niema nic (czy jest?)

dzieki z gory

----------

## _Adik_

probowales Ark'iem z KDE lub File-Rollerem z Gnome?

----------

## Mr. Garr

probowac nie probowalem ale na stronie rollera nic niepisza zeby obslugiwal ( a o innych owszem)

----------

## raaf

 *Mr. Garr wrote:*   

> probowac nie probowalem ale na stronie rollera nic niepisza zeby obslugiwal ( a o innych owszem)

 

no właśnie czym?

----------

## fallow

hello  :Smile: 

w portage jest unace 

```

*  app-arch/unace

      Latest version available: 2.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 178 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.winace.com/

      Description: ACE unarchiver

      License:     freedist

```

pozdro:)

----------

## Mr. Garr

 :Shocked: 

heh bez kitu slepy jestem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fallow

hehe , mnie sie czesto zdarza  :Wink:   :Smile: 

----------

